# TOLEDO-CUENCA (España) - 2006



## |pRup| (Aug 5, 2007)

*TOLEDO-CUENCA (España) - 2006 - Mis fotos*

El año pasado fui con mi familia a conocer Toledo, es la ciudad capital de la provincia del mismo nombre, ubicada en la Comunidad de Castilla La Mancha y se encuentra exactamente al sur de Madrid, es decir, muy cerca, por lo cual la mayoria de madrileños la conoce, está bien para pasar un fin de semana y conocer a la vez.
En esta ciudad se encuentran muchas obras arquitectonicas realmente hermosas y variadas, pues aqui convivieron por mucho tiempo cristianos judios y musulmanes...hasta la guerra de comunidades que obviamente no ayudo mucho...
Espero que les gusten las fotos...! Ahora pondre las de Toledo y luego pongo las de Cuenca, que es otra ciudad cerca a la que fuimos a pasar la noche y luego conocimos al dia siguiente.

Saludos

***

Cuando llegabamos lamentablemente habia una niebla que cubria la mitad de los edificios hno: pero bueno, a lo largo del dia se fue aclarando.

La puerta de Bisagra, una de las puertas de la muralla de la cual se puede apreciar una parte a la izquierda. Aqui se encuntra un punto de informacion y cruzando la puerta hay un templo mudejar precioso pero al que no pude tomarle fotos esta vez porque pasamos muy rapido




























Llegamos hasta un parking ubicado en un plaza junto al Alcázar, una de las obras arquitectonicas mas importantes de Toledo, que fue reconstruida muchas veces, y las cuatro fachadas que la rodean son distintas.




























Luego bajamos caminando al Mirador, aunque no sirvio de mucho pues estaba todo cubierto de niebla...bueno, yo posteo la foto a ver que tal










Cerca se encuentra la Puerta del Sol










Detall en la parte de arriba










Volvimos a la Plaza Zocodover y luego bajamos hasta el Museo de la Santa Cruz



















Y nos pusimos de camino a la Catedral, que fue lo que más me gusto de todo el recorrido



















Y llegamos a la Catedral, aunque esta es una puerta en a parte de atrás y para llegar a la principal tuvimos que dar una vuelta impresionante y nos perdimos :nuts: por el mapita de las narices...



















Uno de los lados de la Catedral, donde se encuentra la puerta de ingreso, la Catedral tambien es muy hermosa por dentro y tienen unos altares preciosos, pero no se pueden tomar fotos con flash, asi q me salieron todas movidas... Fui otro dia y tome unas mejores pero se borraron :bash: 














































y llegamos a la plaza donde está el Palacio Arzobispal...










...El Ayuntamiento...










...y La Catedral...!




























Llléndonos de la Plaza encontramos una puerta a la que entramos a tomar fotos...



















Llegamos a un parque en el que se suele descansar y se encunetra la Casa del Greco y la Sinagoga del Tránsito además de unas vistas muy hermosas...:





































En Toledo se encuentran muchas tiendas para compras de los turistas, el arte Toledano se caracteriza por cuchillos y espadas, platos impresionantes en dorado y plata, escudos, abanicos y muchos detalles...además de dibujos realmente para enmarcar...










Esta es una Iglesia en la que se encuentra uno de los cuadros mas famosos de El Greco...










Luego volvimos a por donde El Alcázar a por el coche e irnos que se hacía tarde y teniamos que partir a Cuenca...










Esa zona tambien era un mirador y a esa hora por la tarde se veia mucho mejor




























Saliendo de Toledo...



















Otra vez la Puerta de Bisagra...










Y el pedazo de muralla de al lado










Bueno, salimos hacia Cuenca casi por la noche ...unas cuantas fotos desde el coche...




















Bueno, hasta aquí Toledo, Espero que les haya gustado!!!

Pronto pondré las de Cuenca.

Saludosss!


----------



## |pRup| (Aug 5, 2007)

Bueeeno..ya puse las imagenes mas pekeñas...jeje ojala les haya gustado...


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

*Excelente thread, perup*

Hasta ahora no he podido conocer Toledo, pero gracias a tus fotos ahora tengo una idea de este lugar tan histórico. Me gustó mucho el recorrido, la Puerta de Bisagra muy impresionante, y ni qué decir de los paisajes naturales. Habrá que ir a verlo en vivo y en directo...
¡Saludos!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Muy chevere ! Que buen tour nos has dadoe stimado forista ! El Plateresco es un estilo muy interesante como descendiente del barroco...


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Impresionante recorrido! Un sitio de ensueño


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que maravilloso lugar, me encantaron las portadas de todos los edifciios públicos y religiosos.


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

bacan chevere muy lindo lugar


----------



## fp_xx (Aug 8, 2007)

MMM .. NO SE PORK NO PEUDO VER LAS FOTOS......MALDICION...AH CUENCA..HACE 2 DIAS ESTUVE AHI..LA CONZOCO POR SALGO CON UNA CHICA DE POR AHI....JAJA ME DIO RISA ...CUANOD BUSCABA LAS CASAS COLGADAS..PENSABA K ENOCNTRARIA 20 AL MENOS..Y SOLO HAY 2 CREO..LE DIJE K LE TOMARIA FOTOS ANTES K SE CAYERA


----------



## |pRup| (Aug 5, 2007)

*Ahora CUENCA*

Bueno, salimos de Toledo por la tarde y llegamos a Cuenca por la noche, la oficina para turistas la estaban cerrando pero felizmente nos atendieron y nos dijeron donde podriamos quedarnos..., luego de 1 hora buscando parking para variar, pasamos la noch y al día siguiente salimos del hotel y caminamos hasta el coche a sacar nuestras cosas e ir al punto de información, nos dijo que dejasemos el coche aparcado y que subamos caminando...y yo :banana: despues de caminar todo el día en Toledo tenia que caminarme todo el casco de Cuenca cuesta arriba, me hizo una gracia impresionante..pero bueno, valió la pena. En Cuenca, hay muchos miradores, por lo cual las fotos que tengo son de panoramicas del pueblo. Espero que les guste

Aquí una Iglesia que habia al lado de donde aparcamos el coche...










Caminando hacia el caso histórico




























Llendo hacia el Casco Historico, nos encontramos con Julie Andrews haciendo de la Novicia rebelde, :lol: era igualita estaba saltando y cantando con la guitarra en una mano y la maleta en la otra :lol: 










Seguimos caminando y nos encontramos con la Iglesia de "El Salvador", que también era simpatica por dentro pero no puede tomar fotos porque estaban en plena misa y seguro que alguna señora me agarraba a carterazos



















Seguimos y nos encontramos con el primer mirador del día










Y llegamos a una de mis calles favoritas en Cuenca..., a la izquierda se encuntra una rampa que da a unos edificios de por ahi y a la Torre de Mangana que veremos luego..., esta totalmente cubierta de verde y hay una puerta que da a un parking subterrano, y bueno, a la derecha se encunetran unas casas bastante coloridas y en armonia y todas muy bien cuidadas










Ven ese pequeño rayo de luz que sale de entre las casas? pues es un pasaje que da a ¡OH! otro mirador...




























Desde el mirador se puede observar en la parte de abajo el Teatro Auditorio de Cuenca










Luego volvimosa la calle de las casas coloridas










Subimos esa cuesta y llegamos a la Plaza de Mangana, que laentablemente estab en obras, por lo cual se podía observar solo la Torre e Mangana. 



















Seguimos caminando alrededor y adivinen que había.... 





































Y llegamos a la plaza donde se encuentran el Ayuntamiento y la Catedral, que para variar fue lo que mas me gusto de todo el recorrido.



















Le iba a tomar una foto al Ayuntamiento, pero estaba lleno de luces navideñas y no se que tanta historia que...bueno, fue dificil ademas que la Catedral me distrajo bastante...personalmente es el estilo que mas me gusta, el Gótico, por eso me gusto la Catedral de Toledo en cierta parte, la de Segovia tambien y la Iglesia de La Recoleta en la Pza. Francia en Lima.
Bueno aqui un pequeño album de la Catedral...!
































































Y una pequeña fuente que habia al lado










Seguimos caminando hasta llegar a una de los obras arquitectonicas mas importantes de Cuenca, y quizá la más representativa ...:nuts: No es que me burle, pero a mi, personalmente me parecieron unos balcones, cheveres, pero balcones.

Aqui una vista cuando recien estabamos llegando...










Bueno, aquí "Las Casas Colgadas"...



















Aqui una mini-caida de aguas en un riachuelo que cruzaba la zona










Se nos hacia tarde y teniamos que volver, al final de recorrido que nos indico la de informacion, habia un castillo, al cual no pudimos llegar por razones de tiempo...hno: pero bueno...de vuelta al centro










Salimos de Cuenca, camino a Madrid



















De vuelta a casa...











Bueno esos es todo...espero que les hayan gustado las fotos.
Tenía fotos de Segovia, una ciudad capital de la provincia del mismo nombre, cerca de Madrid, al igual que otras fotos del Centro de Madrid...pero se borraron todas :bash: :bash: :bash: porque han formateado mi ordenador hace poco....Bueeeeno, ya tomare más para que conozcan distintas partes de España.

Saludossss!!!!:cheers:


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Perup, no se pueden ver las fotos del último post...


----------



## |pRup| (Aug 5, 2007)

Canelita said:


> Perup, no se pueden ver las fotos del último post...


Ya, ya lo arreglé espero que puedas verlas y te gusten  

Saludos!


----------



## o0oLupizo0o (Aug 19, 2007)

Estuvo bastante bien ese paseo, me gusto un poco mas Toledo ya que en Cuenca me hicieron caminar mucho jeje al final salieron bien las fotos. Las dos ciudades son preciosas cada una con su encanto.

P.D: Por cierto, yo y Per.Up somos hermanos por eso hicimos juntos ese paseo

Saludos!


----------



## |pRup| (Aug 5, 2007)

o0oLupizo0o said:


> Estuvo bastante bien ese paseo, me gusto un poco mas Toledo ya que en Cuenca me hicieron caminar mucho jeje al final salieron bien las fotos. Las dos ciudades son preciosas cada una con su encanto.
> 
> P.D: Por cierto, yo y Per.Up somos hermanos por eso hicimos juntos ese paseo
> 
> Saludos!



:weirdo: 


:lol:


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Zocodover... Ese nombre siempre me dio risa. Están mostras las fotos. Las ciudades con neblinas tienen ese charm tan difícil de explicar...


----------



## Raldcon (Jul 28, 2007)

Que bonito toledo, estuve ahi hace un par de meses, la pase muy bien. Por cierto, conocen los toledanos en madrid? :nuts:


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Ya no se ve nada


----------



## opinion (Sep 14, 2006)

que pena, tanta información y no se ve nada. Espero pueda corregir y enviar correctamente las vistas.


----------



## |pRup| (Aug 5, 2007)

opinion said:


> que pena, tanta información y no se ve nada. Espero pueda corregir y enviar correctamente las vistas.





> Ya no se ve nada


Ya he arreglado el problema, espero que les gusten las fotos :cheers: 

Saludos!!!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Wow...
Hay tanto por conocer en España, cada lugar tiene algo especial para mostrar.:cheers:


----------



## ferkas (May 26, 2007)

Bonita ciudad.En Latam deben haber varias ciudades parecidas.


----------

